# Funny or disastrous stories from fish keeping? -water spills,fish,anything really



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll start off with my most recent.

My FX5 hose fell off and pumped 35 gallons of water into my carpet while i was working


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*betta*

I had a betta jump out of his bowl and I couldn't find him until the day I moved out. He was stuck on the side of my kitchen chair it was a little depressing but at first i had no idea what it was, a huge boogie maybe?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

where to begin , well chronologically 

I dumped some chronic in a tank by accident and my fish ate a pretty good helping, 

had a coffee deep six in the same tank bout a couple months earlier

I use my fx5 as a return to my tank and the very first day of my new job I got a frantic call from the wife saying my tank had water cresting over the top..
when the fx5 purges air I dont have a suction pump to reprime my over flow so i do it manually but I wasnt home and forgot, had a really nice 15 gallon or so flood ..

used to have a stainless steel tank hood and stand and the condensation made my old t5 ho light short out and got zapped about 200 times before i clued in and installed a fan for ventilation and siliconed the crap out of the old fixture...

buddy i could go on for days , but there is just a smaple pack


oh yeah sorry this one was a doozy

me and my buddy trevor scored a 180 gallon tank i saved the cash got it all worked out and on moving day this guy .... wore flip flops, so we get the tank down 2 flights of stairs, into my truck, all the way home, the wife green lights my new toy , as were taking it out of the truck this idiot gets his toe hooked on a little lip in my driveway and .....SMASH we broke the front , the back and the bottom of the tank it was a sad sad day in aquarium history , 

he was pretty worried about the accident but hey all the crying and screaming and kicking of my feet i wanted to do wouldnt refuse my glass back so , we just left it smashed on the front porch and went to the beer store .... moral dont wear flip flops people there stupid...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

That really sucks about the 180g. The FX5 is a dangerous filter if sh** happens lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

fx5's dont play when ish happens lol thats for sure, I have had a bunch of crazy stuff happen to me so I feel your pain my friend..


MEDHBSI said:


> That really sucks about the 180g. The FX5 is a dangerous filter if sh** happens lol


I also just tonight had the luxury to see that in with my fh fry was a g*d damn red devil 1/4 inchers and the little bugger managed to eat all but 3 , I watched #4 get eaten and i had a small stroke, tore the whole thing apart got rid of that evil devil.... and now three live in some ridiculas breeder box thing for guppies , I am so bummed , these three better be amazing lol....

stupid devil.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had a near disaster in the winter. 
For some reason I touched the side of my tank ( I never do that, hate fingerprints) and omg the tank was so warm, I rushed to the other side where the thermometer was and omg the tank was at 92. I did the mad dash waterchange. Thankfully noone was hurt. Well I did step on the cat in which resulted in a nasty scratch on my foot, but the fish were fine! All in the am before the morning coffee!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My chiller crapped out on my 55g reef while running dual 409w halides, tank hit 98 degrees and everything died except for my dwarf fuzzy lion


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Story #1 My grandfather saw that I had a treasure chest in my tank and thought it would be a good idea to put some coins around the chest to make it look good. Not one fish survived.

Story #2 I bought a 6" pleco, brought him home. Woke up the next day and the fish was gone. I cleaned the tank, nothing under the rocks. didn't find him for 1 week till a smell started coming from under my couch all the way accross the room. Needless to say he flopped for a while.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

wow I didn't think coins would kill fish i guess it leeched metals into the water?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Copper and fish don't mix



MEDHBSI said:


> wow I didn't think coins would kill fish i guess it leeched metals into the water?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We have 3 juvenile peacock bass. While they were teeny and cute, they were in the 72g with the clown loaches, juvie dats and the rainbowfish. Recently, they'd been getting larger and eyeing the clown loaches and we'd been saying "gotta move the bass before they start eating those". 

Last night Djamm looks in the tank and one pbass has just the tail of a clown loach sticking out of its mouth. I net the little jerk and it spits out the loach, which amazingly was still alive and swimming, although it passed away by this morning, sadly.

Needless to say, the pbass are now in the 180g tank where everything is bigger and meaner than they are.

Moral: If it looks like it can fit in the fish's mouth, they *will* try to eat it. Move them first and avoid the angst!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

so your saying the copper wire holding my filter socks in might be slowly poisoning my water hmmm


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> so your saying the copper wire holding my filter socks in might be slowly poisoning my water


Yes, it is. Take it out!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Most definately


medhbsi said:


> so your saying the copper wire holding my filter socks in might be slowly poisoning my water hmmm


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Let's see... My parents hired a nice cheap moving company for me when I moved in December from Burnaby to Coquitlam.. Fairly efficient and nice, that day got my 80 gal tank filled and cycling so I could put my fish back in it, all was going well.... Or so I thought.... About 2 weeks later I wake up to the sound of rushing water and both my cats on my bed, one frantically licking my hand... Walk into my living room to find that all but about 3 inches of water was all over the floor... What a wonderful 4am wake up call. Quickly threw a large tote under the spot where most of the water was falling and started scooping fish and water out of the tank into the tote, all the fish made it, and thankfully I had a 55 gal tank that wasn't being used.. As soon as I got the last fish out I ignored the leak and fill the other tank and started it cycling.

Thank goodness it's natural stone floors throughout my place... Cleaned right up, stand was totaled and the tank had a giant crack lengthwise down the bottom glass. The electroinics under the tank, still packed, however didn't fair so well... But all the fish survived!!!

To add insult to injury in my less than happy tale, the,owing company is refusing responsibility because it took a few weeks for it to really start leaking noticeably...


----------

